# Kentucky Whitetail hunts



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Now booking whitetail hunts in South Central Kentucky. 5 day hunt $2000



































fair chase. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

They have thousands of acres leased in 6 counties. Free range hunting. 5 day hunt $ 2000 gun or bow.


----------

